# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه‌نویس Front-End

## a.sanati

*ویژگی های مورد نیاز:* 


*تسلط کامل بر HTML5 و CSS3**تسلط کامل بر Angular و Javascript**تسلط به Responsive Design**آشنایی با TypeScript**آشنایی با متدولوژی‌های تولید نرم‌افزار مانند RUP و اسکرام**آشنایی با مفاهیم و ابزارهای Git*
*شرح وظایف:*
برنامه‌نویسی، ارتقا، و پشتیبانی محصولات نرم‌افزاری شرکتپیاده‌سازی و بهبود تست‌های خودکارتولید مستندات لازم برای محصولات نرم‌افزاری طبق نیاز شرکتیادگیری و پیشبرد دانش فنی خود و همکاران
در صورت آشنایی یا تسلط در هر یک از این موارد نیز زمینه برای همکاری بیشتر فراهم است:
برنامه‌نویسی موبایل بصورت Hybrid یا Nativeساختارهای Container و Orchestration مانند Docker و KubernetesBack-end development با استفاده از Node.js یا PHP
شرایط عمومی همکاری:
داشتن مدرک تحصیلی و ارتباط آن با زمینه‌ی کاری اهمیتی ندارد. تجربه و تسلط ملاک تصمیم‌گیری است.ساعات کاری شرکت از 8 صبح تا 5 عصر، پنج روز درهفته، و برای تیم برنامه‌نویسی قابل مذاکره است.پرداخت ماهیانه بطور منظم انجام می‌شود.محل انجام کار، دفتر شرکت واقع در میدان آرژانتین، خیابان بخارست است.
راه ارتباطی: ارسال ایمیل به آدرس damsun_349@cv.job.ir (لطفا در عنوان آگهی حتما ذکر شود "سایت برنامه نویس")

----------

